# Le Mans 24h 2003 diorama - 1:43 scale



## ivarski

Hi

Great new forum for all us that are interested in diorama and building dioramas. 

I`we been trying to build a Le Mans 24h 2003 in 1:43 scale...

NEW LINK ( other one was broken )

http://homepage.mac.com/ivar.line/PhotoAlbum7.html

First time i have showing it. Hope you all like it?

Ivar


----------



## Brent Gair

Astounding piece of work. Not only is the detail fantastic but you've absolutely captured the look. I always watch the endurance races on Speed Channel and you've got the look of the lighted garages open on the dark pit area done perfectly.


----------



## superduty455

ivarski, that is magnificent, and so real! You have captured the essence of the race.
Unbelievable!!
Chris


----------



## F91

Wow, very cool! Care to tell more about it? Models used, lighting techniques, etc...?


----------



## ivarski

*Le Mans Models*



F91 said:


> Wow, very cool! Care to tell more about it? Models used, lighting techniques, etc...?


Thanks! I`ve used all kind of materials ( wood, paper etc ). Have build a lot of the models using kits from Provence Moulage and Renaissance. Mainly Audi, Porsche and Toyota.

http://www.m-b-s-k.de/

http://www.kleinserien.de/e/index.htm

There are around 130 people in the model, almost all put together and painted in the the different team colours and markings. Have been to Le Mans myselves and have used photos to find the right cars, different people ( like firefighters, team managers, drivers, mechanics), colours etc.

The bulding and lights are made by photos using thick paper and have painted it with standard colours ( that you get from hobby stores) People from Omen and Denizen. The lights are bought in hobby stores and are mainly used to rebuild RC cars, trainmodels etc.

Ivar ;-)


----------



## John P

That's incredible!


----------



## eyecandy

VERY incredible!!!! Very impressed!!! Love the choice of cars!! I'm currently working on a similar project with 1:64 Japan GT cup. Spent tonight putting racing damage on a few cars, stilla long way to go. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## ivarski

Thanks again. If you need some tips or info just post a note. Would be interesting to see some photos when you have started the project with the Japan GT cup.

Ivarski


----------



## roadrner

That's one great looking dio! Thanks for the pix!!! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## spe130

That's absolutely amazing...looks like something that should be in an auto racing museum.


----------



## CaptFrank

Astounding!


----------



## Auroraoldie

WOW! Great work. Unbelievably realistic.


----------



## ivarski

*Thanks again*

It`s nice to get respons from you all. Makes it all worth while. Working on some ideas for my next project and will post pictures.

Would really like to see what the you others on the forum are working on


Ivarski


----------



## Steve244

Thanks for posting this, really enjoyed seeing the le mans in 1:43.

Tell us a bit about yourself, I'm guessing Swiss. Are you an architect? Are architectural models part of your trade?

Hi from Atlanta, Steve.


----------



## ivarski

...well. I actually from Norway and had a father who was an architect so your guess is quite accurate. Have a company that buy land, develope, build and sell houses and cabins mainly by the coastline of Norway.

One of (many) hobbies is to build models of buldings, cabins, dioramas etc. Did a really big model of the american architect - Frank L. Wright`s house " The falling water". ( i guess you all know it better than me  )

..so combined with a big passion for engines, motorsport... it had to be dioramas from different motorsport events. Got a lot inspiration from a french guy that lives of building dioramas for Toyota, Porsche, museums etc.

His work IS really impressing. A eye for details that i have never seen. So most of the people on this forum is from the US and Canada?

Ivarski


----------



## eyecandy

Can you post pics of the Frank Lloyd Wright house, plz? He is from where I grew up and have been to a lot of his buildings around there, including his home. I'm very interested in seeing it!!!


----------



## Steve244

ivarski said:


> So most of the people on this forum is from the US and Canada?
> 
> Ivarski


yes, with a sprinkling of international members. Germany, France, Australia, New Zealand, New Jersy, Hong Kong are represented. (Did I forget any?) I believe you're the first from Norway.

Most (all?) of us are in our second childhood reliving what we enjoyed back in the 60's/70's.

This is one of the most friendly boards around. Looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## in2deep

thats freaking amazing. are you planning making the WHOLE track or just the pit road?


----------



## ivarski

Thanks for all comments!!. Its really worth all the time spendt when other like it.


in2deep said:


> thats freaking amazing. are you planning making the WHOLE track or just the pit road?


I not planning the whole track...would need a new ( and much bigger house ) But I am thinking about expand the model to also include the other side of the garages. Have bought Firestone, Bridgestone trailers, made team-tents, mechanics, managers etc . Also to detail the inside of each garage more. I am actually wondering what to do with this diorama? Shall I give it away? 

Also thinking about what should be my next projects so if some you have some ideas or suggestions I would be happy  I was in Monaco F1 last year and thougt maybe making a part of the track, but i think F1 is not a interesting as LeMans, Porsche cup, etc.

To "eyecandy". Will se if i can find some photos of the model i made of "the falling water" house by F.L. Wright. 

"Steve244" I like your comment " Most (all?) of us are in our second childhood reliving what we enjoyed back in the 60's/70's."  Thats what it is.


----------



## in2deep

maybe a replica of the daytona 500 maybe?


----------



## NUM11BLADE

Amazing work! The lighting really brings it to life.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunn

totally out ragious...love this type diorama. fantastic job on everything. please dont be a stranger here your always welcome at this site. and i need to drop by more often myself....great stuff going on here that i can use on the 1/64th scale side of things.


----------



## ivarski

gunn said:


> totally out ragious...love this type diorama. fantastic job on everything. please dont be a stranger here your always welcome at this site. and i need to drop by more often myself....great stuff going on here that i can use on the 1/64th scale side of things.



Thanks, Gunn. Post a message if you need adresses, tips etc. will be happy to help. 

Ivarski


----------



## gunn

you know anyone that can hook me up with 1/64 th scale figures? or tools same scale?


----------



## ivarski

Hei Gunn

The 1:64 scale is not very common, but I will see what I can find of adresses and references to you. Will try to post it in a couple of days.

Ever consider doing it in 1:43 or 1:87 scale? There is a lot of different parts, tools, cars, people etc in both thoose scales. The advatage of the 1:87 scale is that its possible to build quite large and detailed models. I`ve have thought about doing a big diorama in 1:87, just to get all the tings a want i the scenery.

What kind of diorama are you planning to build?

Ivarski

..a merry christmas to you all at the forum.


----------



## gunn

garage and drag racing diorama. i make most of the stuff i need but have not found many figures in 64th scale.


----------



## gunn

you might like this site
www.pinecanyonscalemodels.com


----------



## gunn

heres my album i hope the link works
www.picturetrail.com/area51kustoms1
i open 1/64th scale cars.hoods-doors- trunks and i pretty much stay on the custom site here. but wonder off a few times to check out the great work done here in the model section. check us out sometime just go to hobbytalk -click diecast- click then customs . later gunn


----------



## ivarski

Hi Gunn

Nice work!! Like the texture and the car from MadMax and the detailed engines. (with wires etc.  Have you done it all out of standard scalecars? 

The other link you posted was also very nice. Would like some of those things/buildings.

Ivarski


----------



## gunn

the mad max and road warrior are 2 diffrent cars put together hotwheel and johnny lightening i hand made the hood and the rest was parts taken from all kinds of cars. i work in 1/64th mostly and dont take up much room..lol
i make keys for the ingiton switch, removable spark plug wires, working blowers,removable dip sticks, working 4 speeds, and do real cloth interriors tuck and roll, i just milled out a hurst shifter out of a 1/16 key way and used nickle rod for the shift, on a dare from one of the guys on the board thay said i couldn't put pistons in a 1/64th scale motor ......so i did lol i even cut the valve cover off so you can see the pistons and the valve cover can be put back on. i will be doing more mad max cars soon and others from road warrior right now i have the tow truck cut out from road warrior and is waiting on me.
come into chat some nite here on the board and we will talk i just dont know the time diffrence between us. right now its 11:34pm soon it will be newyears day so HAPPY NEWYEAR ...later gunn :wave:


----------



## Shamboola

Ivar,

Everone is raving about your Le Mans diorama and I cannot seem to get it on the link that you provided. The Mac site says it does not have the pictures. Even though I have lived in the USA all of my life, this is the only race that zi have ever wanted to attend.

Hope to see it.

Rob


----------



## ivarski

Hi Rob 

Sorry about the broken link. If you have the chance the Le Mans is THE RACE in Europe. You should try to get there! If your interested I can post pictures from Le Mans 2004. This was also the inspiration for the diorama. 

The new one I am working on is more detailed. More engines, mechanics etc. Have build two Porsche engines in 1:43 scale (very detailed) and one Audi R8 engine with own parts and thinks i could find. Is seen from the side and into the garage. I quite happy with it.. Will post link soon

Here is the correct link. Have also edit the original link on the first page

http://homepage.mac.com/ivar.line/PhotoAlbum7.html

Will soon post a new link to a project I am almost done with

Ivarski


----------



## 007jag

Hello, It's my first time here and that diorama is simply fantastic.
Where do you get the figures??
Thanks,
Jack
oh please cc my email -- [email protected]


----------



## Jafo

excellent work


----------

